# Recherche un bon casque pour écoute intensive de musique.



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis à la recherche d'un casque me permettant une écoute confortable sur longue période de ma musique.

J'ai commencé mes recherches et j'ai déjà quelques idées de produits.
Le Sony MDR V700DJ semble etre un bon casque, mais je ne trouve que très peu de bons test sur internet. Si quelqu'un a un retour d'expérience sur ce casque, je suis preneur 

Sinon je suis également intéressé par le Monster Beats Studio by Dr Dre, cependant je le trouve un peu cher comparé au Sony.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Personne n'a d'avis sur le Sony MDR V700-DJ ? :/


----------



## esales (19 Juin 2010)

Aucune idée sur le Sony, mais possédant le Monster Studio, je l'adore.
J'avais peur d'avoir à faire à un casque trop typé, mais bien qu'il ne soit pas neutre, il convient parfaitement à tout les genres de musique que j'écoute (allant du classique à la pop en passant par du folk, rock, blues).
Ses inconvénients :
- il faut obligatoirement des piles
- il est volumineux (ne rentre pas dans une poche où alors elle est énorme)
- apparition d'une sorte de souffle lorsqu'il est branché sur un ampli (à mon avis, problème d'adaptation d'impédance). Mais pas de problème avec un iPod, iPad, iPhone ou prise casque du lecteur CD.

Concernant le prix, tu le trouves parfois en promo sur le net entre 170 et 200.
La nouvelle version du Studio devrait bientôt sortir en France, il pourrait y avoir des rabais sur l'ancienne.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Merci de ton retour 

J'ai entendu dire que les casques à réduction de bruit active pouvaient provoquer des maux de tetes aux personnes les utilisant, pas de problème de ce coté là pour toi ?


----------

